# 2020 Business + Marketing Bundle – $10,000+ Giveaway



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 3, 2020)

> The 5DayDeal Business + Marketing Bundle is just around the corner, and 5DayDeal has launched their pre-sale giveaway, you have a chance to win a 13″ Macbook Pro along with multiple other prizes.
> *TOTAL PRIZE VALUE: $15,000+*
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

